# Best cart for a 31-32" mini



## Carolyn R (Nov 11, 2009)

Is there a best cart for a mini this size . A cart nice enough to do CDE and go into a breed class. The Smart cart is very nice, but while googling, I have seen info stating it may not be the best choice for a mini of this size, is this accurate?

Is there anything against using a Graber or Jerald with different tires, then using a a hyperbike for the obstacles? What type of cart is expected to be used in the marathon portion and is there a specific wheel base that needs to be used?

Sorry guys, I am just full of questions.

edited ...I meant wheels, not tires, oops


----------



## RhineStone (Nov 11, 2009)

Questions are good! We would rather you ask good questions than show up at an event we are at with all the wrong stuff and potentially cause an accident!






It sounds to me like you are on the right track. My sister used a Jerald type cart w/ wooden wheels for years in the ADS Pleasure Driving shows, and the Cones portion of a CDE is pretty much the same as obstacles at the PD shows. You will not only have to use different tires, but different wheels all together, either steel or wooden, not wire spokes. You have to use the same vehicle for Dressage and Cones, but can use a different one for the Marathon. I would NOT use a Jerald type for the marathon, esp. above training level (you might be able to get away with it at Training, but why risk the paint job?) There has not been a specific wheel base measurement specified for VSEs as of yet.

I don't know a whole lot about the Smart Cart, so I can't comment on that.


----------



## Carolyn R (Nov 11, 2009)

are the hyper bikes allowed for the marathon portion?

I hear people mentioning them when talking about CDE.


----------



## drivin*me*buggy (Nov 11, 2009)

A Silver Penney Farm

http://www.ccfdriving.com/

They have beautiful carts



I have the easy entry with wooden wheels (though I ordered mine from Pequea Carriage Shop directly- that is who makes these carts) I love love love it- and they will customize it for your horse.


----------



## RhineStone (Nov 11, 2009)

Yes, Hyperbikes are allowed, and there is no discussion of them not being allowed.


----------



## mgranch (Dec 2, 2011)

You are dead on right!! Smart Cart is too big for a mini of that size. A Graber or Jerald for Dressage and Cones and a Hyperbike for marathon is the perfect solution for that size mini!!


----------



## Sue_C. (Dec 2, 2011)

mgranch said:


> You are dead on right!! Smart Cart is too big for a mini of that size. A Graber or Jerald for Dressage and Cones and a Hyperbike for marathon is the perfect solution for that size mini!!


I agree on both counts, and although that silver Penny cart is pretty, it would be much too much cart for a small mini. I had a meadowbrook that was similar in size, and I felt it was too big and heavy for my 33.50, so wouldn't even consider it for an under 32" mini.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Dec 2, 2011)

I love my bellcrown aerocrown!! My driving boy is around 32 inches.


----------



## Elizabeth Pannill (Dec 2, 2011)

I have a friend with a 31 " mini and the Bellcrown looks quite appropriate for her size. My 32.5" gelding will be back from the trainer in Jan and for a while I will use my EE but someday hope to get a Bellcrown for him . I love my Smart Cart but that is for my 36 " gelding Magic.

My older gelding who is around 33" has had no trouble when I have used the Smart Cart. It can be adjusted for the smaller mini but the Bellcrown looks better with an A size mini.

Elizabeth


----------

